# orphaned: mail/roundcube



## circus78 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p11
Previously, on this system, I used to work with ports, now I switched to packages.
My crontab is:


```
# Packages Update notification

15      3       *       *       *       root    pkg version -vqRL=
```

and is telling me:


```
roundcube-1.3.5,1                  ?   orphaned: mail/roundcube
```

I still have /usr/ports, because I need to install a few software with ports.
I see no info in /usr/ports/UPDATING that belongs to recent changes on mail/roundcube.
What should I do?
Thank you very much


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2018)

This is probably due to FLAVOR support, the package name now contains the PHP flavor. It's easily fixed though, `pkg install mail/roundcube`. This should pick up the correct one and replace/rename your currently installed version.


```
root@mail:~ # pkg version -vR | grep roundcube
roundcube-contextmenu-php71-2.3    =   up-to-date with remote
roundcube-markasjunk2-php71-1.11.2 =   up-to-date with remote
roundcube-php71-1.3.6,1            =   up-to-date with remote
roundcube-sauserprefs-php71-1.10_1 =   up-to-date with remote
roundcube-sieverules-php71-2.3,1   =   up-to-date with remote
```

Note that FreeBSD 11.1 will be EoL soon, so make sure you plan an upgrade to 11.2.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 12, 2018)

circus78 said:


> Previously, on this system, I used to work with ports, now I switched to packages.
> My crontab is:
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a tip... This will work too of course but it might be easier on you to use the root crontab for this. So using `# crontab -e` and placing the commands in there. The reason why this is easier is because /etc/crontab is part of the base system and can therefor be potentially overwritten.



circus78 said:


> ```
> roundcube-1.3.5,1                  ?   orphaned: mail/roundcube
> ```


Make sure that you kept your database up to date using pkg-update(8). That's the only explanation I can come up with, because this port is definitely not removed. So maybe run `# pkg update -f` for now, then try the update check again.

I do spot something strange though:


```
peter@zefiris:/home/peter $ pkg search -e mail/roundcube
mail/roundcube                 Fully skinnable XHTML/CSS webmail written in PHP
mail/roundcube                 Fully skinnable XHTML/CSS webmail written in PHP
mail/roundcube                 Fully skinnable XHTML/CSS webmail written in PHP
mail/roundcube                 Fully skinnable XHTML/CSS webmail written in PHP
peter@zefiris:/home/peter $ pkg search -e mail/postfix
mail/postfix                   Secure alternative to widely-used Sendmail
```
Not really sure why it did that, I assume this has something to do with flavors.

Even so: as you can see the port still exists.


----------

